# Please Help with algae and fertilising



## Plecostomotico (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello mates, this is my first post! 
Really wanted this to be my second post because I wanted to do one about the assembly of my planted project on which turns this same query.
But I'm still working on it in detail and with many pictures, I promise to post it when it's ready.

At the moment I'm seeking desperately for advice in the subject of fertilising and algae.

I have some problems with algae and I'm pretty sure it's for lack of a good system of fertilising. There have been so far some outbreaks of cyanobateria and filamentous green algae, I still have some Rodophyta residues (black beard) but this is rather a residual algae and it is not spreading (as it is in plants that I brought from an old aquarium).








[/URL]



I have lit the aquarium at the rate of 1 W / L (74W/75L), nutritious substrate and injection of homemade CO2 (I will put all the details of lighting, substrate and CO2 system in the development of the project post)

Tests performed last night:
pH: 7
gH: 8
kH: 6
NO3: 0
PO4: 0.5
Fe: 0.25
NH3/NH4: 0
NO2: 0

Tap water with which I do water changes gives the following results:
pH: 6.5
GH: 5
kH: 3
NO3: 0
PO4: 1
Fe: 0.5
NH3/NH4: 0
NO2: 0

I have not fertilised yet for I want to be advised by more instructed guidance from more experienced colleagues in planted aquaria and fertilising.
I have available:
- Potassium nitrate - N20%, 46% K20, 41% inert,
- Potassium phosphate - 51.9% P2O5, K2O 34.6%
- Potassium sulfate - K2O 50%, S 18%
- 1 gallon of distilled water
- A micronutrient supplement with the following composition: N 0.15%; B 0.0005%, 0.0005% Cu, 0.26% Fe, 0.05% Mn, 0.0007% Mo, 0.003% Zn

The fauna in the aquarium is:
- 16 neons
- 4 zebra danio
- 1 Harlequin Rasbora
- 6 Cherry Shrimp
- 6 Guppies (2 males and 4 females, who actually recently bred in this same aquarium)

Plants:
- Anubias barterii (lots),
- Cabomba aquatica (2),
- Ceratophyllum demersum (1 biggie)
- Cryptocoryne pontedeerifolia (as 6),
- A couple of chunks with Vesicularia dubyana (Java moss) and Microsorium Pteropus (Java Fern)
- Myriophyllum aquaticum (3),
- Vallisneria gigantea (one that probably will remov, just put it cos its rapid growth),
- Glossostigma elatinoides
- Ceratopteris thalictroides (Sumatra Fern) (2)
- Ludwigia repens (2)
- Eleocharis Parvula
- Alternanthera Reineckii (1)

Well, I think this gives an overview of the problem situation, if any other necessary information is missing just tell me 

Finally (because it may be important) an overall picture of the aquarium:





I;m really looking forward for your help, Thank you very much and it's a pleasure to meet you!



Adrian 
producer
(506) 8885-8599
a.cordero.m @ me.com


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

0 No3 is the main cause of the BGA. Try to get it up 10 times as high as PO4. Your tap PO4 is 1 so it would help to add 10 ppm NO3 to your tapwater.

1W/L is quite a lot without pressurized CO2. I think DIY CO2 won't be suffice. And you need to add traces/micro's as well. This might help to reduce the green hair algae. Extra CO2 might help as well to reduce the BBA and green algae. Scapewize it looks good Good luck!


----------



## Plecostomotico (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you!



Plecostomotico said:


> - A micronutrient supplement with the following composition: N 0.15%; B 0.0005%, 0.0005% Cu, 0.26% Fe, 0.05% Mn, 0.0007% Mo; Zn,003%


Would this be good for micros and trace element?

Regards,
Adrian


----------

